# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Çekiniz

## ceyda

Adam psikiyatriste giderek derdini anlatıyordu :
- Hep aynı rüyayı görüyorum : Bir kapı var, üzerinde bir yazı... Kapıyı itiyorum,
itiyorum bir türlü açılmıyor. Ter içinde uyanıyorum.
- Kapının üzerinde ne yazılı ?
- Çekiniz yazılı.
- Anlasıldı... Siz kapıyı çekmiyor itiyorsunuz... Çekin de açılsın...

----------

